# Hi from HEADINGLEY MB



## Mistermopey (Oct 30, 2019)

Hi from Headingley MB, longtime Southbend 9A owner


----------



## CalgaryPT (Oct 30, 2019)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Hruul (Oct 31, 2019)

Welcome to the site.  Lots of smart people here if you have machining questions.  ( I am not one btw)


----------



## Tom O (Oct 31, 2019)

Welcome


----------



## Howder1951 (Nov 28, 2021)

Mistermopey said:


> Hi from Headingley MB, longtime Southbend 9A owner


Hey Headingly, Selkirk here, 12x36 Asian lathe, Craftex mill-drill , just trying to make contact with nearby members, cheers and welcome!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Nov 28, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Snocrusher (Nov 29, 2021)

Hello from St. Andrews MB.


----------

